# Fastest method of drying coco fiber???



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

What methods do you guys use to dry coco fiber other than just waiting for it to dry out? I would really like to get started on my 18 cube background tomorrow during my day off!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

An oven set at 200 degrees and a cookie sheet.. Works like a charm


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah just don't light it on fire....

I usually let mine sit outside if its warm enough, and just turn the dirt every few hours.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll second the oven. Keep it at 200F and stay nearby . . . it's definitely the fastest way I've found.


----------



## Damian (Mar 1, 2009)

The oven works great. I don't think you're at any risk of fire at ~200 degrees, but I'm not an expert. One tip: Wedge the oven door slightly ajar to let humid air out and dry it faster. I use a tablespoon myself.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Damian said:


> The oven works great. I don't think you're at any risk of fire at ~200 degrees, but I'm not an expert. One tip: Wedge the oven door slightly ajar to let humid air out and dry it faster. I use a tablespoon myself.


I had it on a higher setting....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i set mine to 350 lay a thick layer on a cookie sheet and just mix da dirt up every few mins till it looks sandy. then i dump it into a box and it cools while i do the next batch and it works for me. 350 for 15 to 20 mins depending how thick you lay the fiber in there.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I tend to get impatient and just buy a bag of the already expanded dry coco fiber at a local pet store. It's a bit more expensive but the extra $12 is worth me not having to sit in front of the oven for two hours or so.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Peat moss works great and don't evan have to wait for it to dry. I like it better beause it has little twigs and leaf particals in it. Looks really cool.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't put it in the oven and forget about it.... not that I did that 

It doesnt necessarily catch on fire so much as it starts smoldering and turning into charcoal... again, not I did that. haha


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

I used a thin layer of it on a baking sheet then had the oven on high broil just gotta keep it moving or else it will blacken pretty quick. Drys out a full cookie sheet in under 5 mins.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

yes. when taking it out of oven beware it is hot....



DCreptiles said:


> i set mine to 350 lay a thick layer on a cookie sheet and just mix da dirt up every few mins till it looks sandy. then i dump it into a box and it cools while i do the next batch and it works for me. 350 for 15 to 20 mins depending how thick you lay the fiber in there.


----------

